# Nyan Nyan Cat



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

Nyan Nyan Cat: 3 AND 1/2 HOURS OF NYAN NYAN SPLENDIDNESS
...with lyrics


----------



## Andy (Apr 18, 2011)

Where's the dislike button?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you watch the whoile thing?


----------



## Andy (Apr 18, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> Did you watch the whoile thing?



No, I was hoping to keep the little bit of sanity I have/had left. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

Darn. I was hoping you could tell me how it ends.


----------



## Andy (Apr 18, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> Darn. I was hoping you could tell me how it ends.


 
Meh, who needs sanity anyway. I'll let you know, around 11ish... :bonk:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

It's three and a half hours long mg:


----------



## Andy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I guess I better get some popcorn. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

And IV drips for glucose and saline...


----------



## Andy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol ...and a rocking chair to aid in my rocking back and forth around hour 2.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2011)

And a crash helmet for hour 3 when you start beating your head against the wall moaning, "Make it stop! Please make it stop!".


----------

